# Wiki captcha is broken



## ATTACKEDBYBEAR (Sep 13, 2018)

I can't sign up because the captcha states that its offline


----------



## marcelbonnet (Oct 10, 2018)

The procedure to create an account while the captcha is not working is described here https://wiki.freebsd.org/AboutWiki

An example to request a new account: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-doc/2018-June/030728.html

Please, mark the subject as [SOLVED] , so it will reduce the noise about it from now on.


----------

